# Knife bag suggestions



## chefdarrylf (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am in culinary school right now.  We were given a Mercer knife kit including a bag at the beginning.  I have started to add to or change our standard issue tools.  My bag isn't really working out well for the additions, stuff is falling out and I am running out of room.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a good knife bag?


----------



## keakalina15 (Sep 27, 2010)

What are you adding to the bag and do you really need to add to it? I started out with the same knife kit and bag. I've also started adding to mine but not by much. Maybe you should only add what you need and use only what's needed, because eventually things will start to fall out and your bag may become ruined. I know the bags can only hold so much so try to minimize your kitchen tools to what's really needed or simply comb through what you will be preparing for the day and only pack what you will be using for that day. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

i have a toolbox for working. i keep everything in it, especially when i need to be flexible and know what i like to work with won't necessarily be available, eg scales, japanese mandolins, scissors, or candy thermometers, you name it.

in the classroom however, it's (usually) very predictable what is available, and what you'll actually need. so i will take my measly little knife roll and put only what is needed in it, and take that to school, instead of my toolbox.

in my baking and pastry classes i actually wouldn't bring knives in at all (since pastry students love to destroy knives as they often have no idea what they are doing with them), because I knew i could always borrow someone elses because i always ask nicely and know how to play with others.

go lean in school, i think there's some value in trying to anticipate what's going to happen in school and be as efficient with your time and space as much as possible because at the end of the day the worst thing that can happen is that Chef will tell you that you are wrong.

and that's how we learn.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Koobi Kit.

I have the 3rd generation bag, works well, holds a lot.

A friend has the 4th generation, with a couple of changes, notably that the knives are stored facing opposite directions, instead of like mine, with all the knife handles on one side, so it's more balanced.

Messermeister makes suitcase style bags that hold quite a bit too, but very bulky and can be hard to store during shift.

I don't like the idea of changing out gear every day. Hard to anticipate what you'll need in advance.

I prefer to carry the kitchen sink if I can.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chefdarrylf (Dec 11, 2011)

That's very helpful.  Thank you very much.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

honestly i have a messermeister roll, and gaurds on each knife. this has suited me well traveling as a private chef and my other work. just learn what you really need and what is most useful.


----------

